# Flying V or not?



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

If you want a CustomX, Flying V is the only way to go.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Triple8Sol said:


> If you want a CustomX, Flying V is the only way to go.


He meant if you want a Custom, not CustomX (posi camber). :thumbsup:

And I agree, if you go with a Custom, Flying V should be your only option. Great board and it is indeed very versatile. Word of caution, it's going to feel really different when you first step on it. Ride it out and you'll find the awesomeness 

Burton Custom Flying V Snowboard 2011


----------



## neveo (Sep 30, 2010)

i have a 162 wide and took it out for my first day on a slope in two seasons last week. {knee and shoulder surgeries each november} coming off a 167 Burton baron i was absolutelty amazed with the board,light, responsive, holds an edge{although it was powder for days} yet can spin effortlessly and did i say very good in pow, i did set my stance back a bit and having the ics channel is great for quick on mountain adjustments. i thought it had good pop, i didnt take it into the park but i think it's a great all mountain freestyle board {SO FAR}


----------



## Funkyhog (Feb 21, 2010)

So even if I'm the type of rider that rarely ever to never goes to the park, you guys would still recommend the flying v? Is it stable on carves and at high speeds?

Thanks for the advice so far


----------



## slzr44 (Jan 27, 2010)

i too couldnt decide between the flying v and the camber. i ended up going with the camber because camber will always have alot more pop which is useful for jumps and will hold better at higher speed riding.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Funkyhog said:


> So even if I'm the type of rider that rarely ever to never goes to the park, you guys would still recommend the flying v? Is it stable on carves and at high speeds?
> 
> Thanks for the advice so far


The Flying V didn't give me any stability issues and I ride in the Ice coast. Although our mountains here aren't big by any means, the steep sections regardless of the length of the run are steep nonetheless. I took it down runs like these a few times and it held up. Will it hold up as good as a cambered version? No, but the difference really isn't enough to forgo the benefits of the Flying V. First of all, the Fly V shape is going to provide you with much better float in the powder. Secondly, the Fly V will be more playful for when you want to mess around when you aren't maching down steeps. Third, it is more forgiving meaning you will have less edge catches.

For pure versatility, the Flying V wins hands down. For straight stability and pop, the positive cambered wins, but not hands down. The Flying V is stable enough with more than enough pop.

If you are looking for super damp board, you shouldn't even be looking at the Custom anyway. The Custom X will be a much better board for maching down runs. There are also a plethora of other brands that offer hybrid/rockered snowboards that are mid-stiff to stiff that will handle speeds and steeps better than the Custom.

The main contributing factor for stability is stiffness. Other brands like Ride and K2 add tech to their rockered decks to add stability like Slimewalls and Harshmellow respectively.


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

I was in the shop the other day and had a look at the Custom flying V and a Sherlock, which also uses the flying V profile.

The Custom was a bit stiffer but felt absolutely dead to flex. The Sherlock had heaps of spring in it and based on what I am reading is a much more fun board to ride. I am strongly considering replacing my Traditional Custom with a Sherlock. It looks like an even better all round board.


----------



## QueenB (Dec 3, 2010)

go flying v or any rocker type for easier boarding


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

I picked up my 11 flying V and for the mist part, it's a real sweet ride. I did however encounter some squirliness when bombing an icy steep. I know it's not what it's intended to do but it got dicey. I guess I'm just used to my CustomX. All in all, it's a fucking sweet board, but it's still a rocker


----------



## Funkyhog (Feb 21, 2010)

Ok, thanks everyone. At this point I think I'm leaning towards the camber version. I know, like many of you said, the flying v can be very versatile, but I just don't think I'll be needing any rocker for my kind of boarding.

Thanks again


----------



## imprezd (Sep 30, 2010)

I was inches away from getting the Flying V but I had to think really hard about the kind of riding I wanted to do this year. I'm used to traditional camber and I thought to myself, why change any of that if I'm not going to be on any rails or boxes. So I got last years custom X and I love it! Tons and TONS of pop and holds an edge like a dream.


----------



## skipmann (Jan 2, 2009)

imprezd said:


> I was inches away from getting the Flying V but I had to think really hard about the kind of riding I wanted to do this year. I'm used to traditional camber and I thought to myself, why change any of that if I'm not going to be on any rails or boxes. So I got last years custom X and I love it! Tons and TONS of pop and holds an edge like a dream.


I just had the same dilemma. I had it narrowed down to the Flying V and Custom X...went with the Custom X for the same reason as you.


----------



## slzr44 (Jan 27, 2010)

Just got the custom 2011 camber and I gotta say I'm liking it better than my old board with rocker. It blows it away at free riding because it'such easier to turn and hold and edge. It has way more pop and is more aggressive. It also rides great in the park, boxes and rails aren't a problem


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

You guys comparing it to your old rocker boards are dead wrong. The Flying V is a hybrid camber/rocker. Totally different ride from a straight rocker.

Also, you shouldn't even be considering a Custom and Custom X for the same type of riding. They do not belong in the same category and are two very different boards for very different style of riding.

Pure all mountain and jump board.... Custom X.

All-mountain freestyle... Custom

I love camber too and I will never get rid of my '07 TWC cambered stick... but rockers and rocker hybrids are awesome for playfulness and own any cambered deck for powder.

Positive camber is a dying breed and companies are now coming out with hybrid designs that perform as well or better.


----------

